# always sanitary towels



## storm4mozza

_i have maternity pads from asda for the after birth but i remember that im apparently not meant to wear always sanitary towels (just this brand) im wondering why? i did know but i cant remember now any ideas?_


----------



## patch2006uk

Regular pads can mask infection, so the maternity pads are recommended. I haven't heard anything specific about always pads though :shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

i didnt realise the bit about masking infection, nobody has ever told me that x


----------



## patch2006uk

I think they're also a bit too absorbent, so can cause thrush and make it hard to judge the level of bleeding. I don't use disposable sanitary products at all (i'm a mooncup/cloth pad girl). I quite like the maternity pads. Bulky, but they didn't irritate my skin like ultra pads do.


----------



## youngwife20

the thought of a cloth pad makes me want to vommit lol i hate periods and i sure as hell will not be washing my own pads lol storm i think you should save the always pads till ur next period i used maternity pads and like tenna lady nappies and that worked great and all the midwifes thought it was a great idea lol


----------



## Celesse

I used Always at some point during my recovery with DS (forceps). I got them as I'd run out of pads and shop I was at didn't sell proper maternity pads. OMG! they hurt so much. My poor foof ended up all red and sore. They worked so well that it was too dry down there for my stitches which got so so sore. I used about 3 pads before managing to get hold of some proper maternity pads. 

You can get proper maternity pads that are slimmer for when the bleeding settles down.


----------



## lozzy21

A lot of normal sanitary pads have things like odour control, could that be it. I did use some night pads at about 4/5 weeks PP when i ran out of maternity pads and they were fine then. I did like the big thick ones at first, extra padding after stitches lol.


----------



## Kat541

patch2006uk said:


> I think they're also a bit too absorbent, so can cause thrush and make it hard to judge the level of bleeding. I don't use disposable sanitary products at all (i'm a mooncup/cloth pad girl). I quite like the maternity pads. Bulky, but they didn't irritate my skin like ultra pads do.

I'm a cup girl too! I so wish I could use one for pp bleeding!
Here in the US where I had my miscarriage and subsequent D&C, they mentioned nothing about this. They did not give my any maternity pads at any point for my bleeding. They specifically told me to buy a super pad, and note how many I went through in an hour. If it was 3 super's an hour, then there may be a problem. They never mentioned anything about infection to me, but signs to watch for were in my release papers.


----------



## Seity

I don't think they even sell maternity pads in the US. We just used regular sanitary pads after my son was born.
I'm also a cup girl, so wearing pads was so obnoxious.


----------



## baby_mama87

I would just use the maternity pads, I thanked god for mine afterwards! There lovely and thick so make it easier to sit down after the birth! I'd stock up too that's the first thing il do my next baby! Was a pain in the bum having to go get them constantly.

Xx


----------



## pinkjellytots

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/youafterthebirth/sanitarypadsq/

Hope this helps :thumbup: it made it all a little more clear to me, the difference between ordinary sanitary pads & maternity pads x


----------



## flubdub

Can you not use a mooncup straight after having a baby? Why not? Or is the answer obvious :haha:


----------



## Kat541

They say it could cause an infection because of possible germs on the cup, and it sorta seals everything off. I personally wouldn't be able to do it just because it would hurt with my even my 1st degree tear. They say it takes at least 4 weeks for the cervix to close, and the cup may not even seal or work properly because of it.

One thing I wanted to add about the Always pads: My maternity pads from the hospital clearly state in big letters that they are NOT sanitary. WTH? I've been using the Always and Depends underwear since I ran out of the hospital maternity pads. Oddly enough, I've only actively bled for about a week. Now it's just this yellow-brown discharge. The only exception is when I try to pass a bowel movement and push. I get some red bleeding then just on the toilet.


----------



## superbecks

The always pads have a dry weave top coat which can irritate that area, especially if you have stitches x


----------



## Kat541

True that! The maternity pads were soft. The Depends are quite irritating, and hot.


----------

